# YM2210 What it looked like in its day?



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Ym2210 I'm in the middle of preping every thing to be painted.
I notice there are holes on the fenders ext.
I'd like to no what was there and maybe put it back the way it was.
The only thing I have are the flashers that go back on fenders?
I was thinking reflectors of some sort?
Most of all I'd like to Thank all the Men that help People with these old tractors if it wernt for this sight and the Men with all the knowledge (What would we do) I'm thinking putting them in the front yard or make them in to mail box holders lol !!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick or Winston would be just a couple of folks, here on tractorforum that would be able to give you some direction and guidance. In the mean time, here's a video that looks pretty accurate to what an original may look like,, although it is a 4 wheel drive unit .


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I think pogobill's video pretty much shows it. I looked through the parts manual and all I see on the fenders are the light and handle.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Ym2210 I'm in the middle of preping every thing to be painted.
> I notice there are holes on the fenders ext.
> I'd like to know what was there and maybe put it back the way it was.
> The only thing I have are the flashers that go back on fenders?
> ...


The holes on the rear fenders are for the small reflectors. The YM2210 and others have the option for a rear work light. 

Some fenders are carry over from other models. Thus you can upgrade yourself.

On my YM2610, the right side has two fender holes near the back. This is for mounting a work light.




























This rear work light is from Harbor Freight for $9 with coupon. It's very close to the OE Yanmar. I just need a fuse and switch. The rear reflector broke, I need to replace it with something from a bicycle with round reflectors or those round mail box reflectors. 



















I had to replace the one nut with a nylock because it's not durable enough. Nothing too hard.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Ym2210 I'm in the middle of preping every thing to be painted.
> I notice there are holes on the fenders ext.
> I'd like to no what was there and maybe put it back the way it was.
> The only thing I have are the flashers that go back on fenders?
> ...


A Fredricks UTDA restored version with all it's side panels.









The YM2210 was in Japan commercials with their famous actor who was like Jame Bond 007.



















Some had cabs.





























Fredricks UTDA restored engine area.










Oh, per the schematic, your machine did have the option for a work light.

Look at the top left.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow thanks fellas. I need to take a pic of the very back of my fenders because there's a peice of sheet metal on the under side rear of each fender that has a hole in it, thinking maybe a reflector went there, something small because it's not far from the tire...
I was wondering if I should try an led light, thinking it would be easy on my alternator? 
Maverick where did you get those tires, that was a pic of your tractor right?
Everytime I've looked for tires the only thing I can find are saying, they will crack if in the sun for a LONG time? That's a lie they crack so bad the lobes can just Rip off, or it starts leaking ever where, and had one just explode.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> BMaverick where did you get those tires, that was a pic of your tractor right?
> Everytime I've looked for tires the only thing I can find are saying, they will crack if in the sun for a LONG time? That's a lie they crack so bad the lobes can just Rip off, or it starts leaking ever where, and had one just explode.


The tires came from Fredricks UTDA for the rears. This was back in 2014. Tires were made about 2 years earlier. So they are going on 10 years now. I had to replace the front 2WD tires. They looked great and worked great for 9 years. In the 10th year, it was instant dry rot and one no longer held air. I had them replaced with the Titan brand, however, the tubes offered at the tire shop were Firestone that failed in the first month! I could use the warranty or use a tire fix-a-flat method. The tubes were $13.55 at the time, and just the gas cost along to the tire shop and back would of been too much to justify it. So, there is a product called FLATOut. The US Army uses it too under a MIL number. It's a liquid kevlar fiber tire hole filler way better than green slime! FLATOut holds longer than 10 years. Green Slime may last 3 years. FLATOut works on tires and tubes. It's capable of filling in punctures up to 1/2 inch. Not holes, but punctures. Thus far, it's doing great!


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

BMaverick
What size are your tires.
Did you get differant rims?
They seem fat compared to mine.
Mine are the 9.5x24


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> BMaverick
> What size are your tires.
> Did you get differant rims?
> They seem fat compared to mine.
> Mine are the 9.5x24


My Yanmar is a YM2610. Ag rear tires are 11.2-24. The machine is basically a JD850+PowerShift. 
tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/9/99-john-deere-850-dimensions.html


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok forgive me if I'm a little slow on this but it's telling me the 9.5-24 and 11.2 - 24 tire
Fit the same rim?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> Ok forgive me if I'm a little slow on this but it's telling me the 9.5-24 and 11.2 - 24 tire
> Fit the same rim?


Yes. Just one tire has a wider and taller profile. The rim is 24. 

If you go with the wider and taller tire, to keep the tractor horizontal level with the frame, the front wheels need to match the ratio too.  

In some applictions, the taller stance really helps with things like a backhoe attached or a 3PT auger for post hole drilling. This allows the 3PT to have a wider swing angle. Short height wheels prevent the auger from barely getting out of the hole or worse, it drags on the ground from place-to-place.


----------

